
Zoom will remove server behind Mac webcam security hole - saganus
https://www.engadget.com/2019/07/09/zoom-will-remove-server-behind-mac-security-hole/
======
tzm
> Release notes of 4.4.53932.0709: Remove local web server -We are
> discontinuing the use of a local web server on Mac devices. Following the
> update, the local web server will be completely removed from the Zoom
> installation Option to uninstall Zoom -Zoom users can now uninstall the Zoom
> desktop application and all of its components through the settings menu

